# Stahls� Offers Appliqu� Fabric In New Metallic Colors



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Appliqué Fabric In New Metallic Colors*

Stahls’ recently added metallic applique fabrics to the following services: Auto Stitch Letter and Numbers, Appliqué Shapes, Custom Letters and Numbers, Any Word. Any Way.™ and Custom Cut Designs. Colors include Silver Rush and Gold Rush.

For more information go to stahls.com.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

